# Hospital Visits



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, I know I should know this but I am confusing myself. If my doctor sees a patient the first day the patient is in hospital and it is Observation status, and then the patient is admitted now to inpatient, when I receive the codes to input, I code the observation because that is the status patient was in when my doctor saw them, correct? Or, because the final status of the patient is inpatient, you code it as inpatient? Thank you!


----------

